# Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen Tripel Ipa Clone



## neonmeate (6/12/06)

my next beer: a clone of this thing:

http://www.bunitedint.com/Products/achouff...on_chouffe.html

someone on northernbrewer has refracted the beer and found the FG to be under 1010, estimating the OG as 1073 (not 1092 as listed)
Also I can't get tomahawk/columbus, so substituting chinook
so bearing that in mind here's what i'm gunner do:

for 15L, efficiency 72 %:

4 kg Weyermann pils
200g CaraRed (for colour)
550g white sugar

15g Chinook (Pellets, 13.00 %AA) boiled 60 min.
20g Chinook (Pellets, 13.00 %AA) boiled 30 min. 
30g Czech Saaz (Pellets, 4.0 %AA) boiled 10 min. 
60g Amarillo dryhop 

Yeast : WYeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes 

Predicted

OG 1.074

FG 1.007

5.79 SRM

69.9 IBU

Alcohol 8.8 %


anyone else tried anything similar?


----------



## kook (6/12/06)

Will be interested to hear news about how this goes. It's a really enjoyable beer.


----------



## neonmeate (7/12/06)

yeah i really want to taste this beer so i have to brew it myself.

stuster has arranged some columbus for me so i will be making it properly. can't wait.


----------



## Malnourished (7/12/06)

Nice one... it's a sensational beer (thanks kook!!!!)

The only thing I have to add is that Houblon Chouffe didn't taste especially grapefruity or piney or American at all to me (though perhaps it was just all the IIPAs we'd had before it messing with my brain.) It was quite hoppy, but still seemed quite Belgian to me. 

Depends on whether you're going for an out-and-out clone or not, I suppose, but if you were I'd consider swapping half of the Amarillo for something a bit more noble. That said, I've always thought Amarillo would go very well with Belgian yeasts. I've got something similar planned myself.


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/12/06)

NM

The blurb on the site says a meld of Pale and Pils malts... I'd suspect some form of Belgian Pale Ale Malt would come into the equation if that's the case. Have you considered tossing a little Marris Otter into the mix as well? Might give it a nicer, malty backbone. It's obviously going to have a motzah of hops to contend with. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## DarkFaerytale (7/12/06)

60g amarillo dry hop in 15 ltrs! wow :blink: 

-Phill


----------



## Stuster (7/12/06)

I'm with warren. I was thinking 50/50 pils and ale malt. I was going to use JW Trad ale based on wessmith's post here that Trad Ale was based on a Belgian pale ale malt.


----------



## neonmeate (7/12/06)

yes i should do pale malt and ditch the carared really - i was just using up what i've got. i'll see if i can get some before next week.

60g of amarillo is a complete figure plucked out of the air - but i want to know that it's there! plus i want plenty of hop aroma left after a few months of aging too


----------



## neonmeate (19/1/07)

just racked this after 2 weeks of dryhopping - tasting and smelling very promising, enormously hoppy aroma plus doughy fruity yeast... not bad... trad ale malt gave it some malty backbone that balances the columbus hop sting... 9%+ and not harsh at all.

recipe i ended up doing was:

2kg trad ale
4kg weyermann pils
700g white sugar

20g columbus(11%) 90mins
20g columbus 45mins
40g NZ Hallertau 10min (had to sub this for saaz cause i didnt get hops in time)
65g Amarillo dryhop 2 weeks

3522 got it down from 1079 to 1008, fermented at about 26 most of the time

if anyone ends up brewing a clone i'd be up for a bottle swap


----------



## kook (19/1/07)

Interesting about the 3522, I'm not getting attenuation that good with the brew I put down a few weeks ago. I let it ferment for about a week at 18-20, before letting it come up to 24 for a few days to finish off. OG was 1.062, and it seems to have finished at 1.008.


----------



## Stuster (19/1/07)

That's still pretty good attenuation, kook.  You got 87% compared to neonmeate's 90%. I'm in the middle - I used the WLP550 which I've learnt is the same yeast  and it came down from 1054 to 1006 giving me 89% attenuation.

Actually, within the accuracy of the devices we are using, these differences are really not relevant.

I'll be giving it a crack this week, neon. now i've finally got hold of some warrior.


----------



## kook (19/1/07)

Mine unfortunately doesn't have the hop character I was aiming for (at least from fermenter tastes). It probably wasn't a great brew for my 2nd AG 

Due to volume screw ups (miscalculation of boiloff etc) I missed my OG and target volume (1.075/42L) by quite a bit. On the upside, I've got more beer?


----------



## neonmeate (19/1/07)

hey you could always throw in some boiled up sugar solution and fresh yeast to give it another 1 or 2% of alc?? and dryhop the hell out of it?


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/07)

I've made something like this and am loving it , its like my two favourite styles in one beer. I am getting the local bottlo to order me in some Chouffe Houblon Dobbelen Tripel Ipa which they said they would try


----------



## neonmeate (19/1/07)

wow that would be great if we could get it here. since we already get chouffe there might be a chance i guess.
whatd you put in yours, is that the "tripel (dryhopped)" in your sig?


----------



## mikem108 (19/1/07)

It is the dry hopped tripel, whacked a bunch of Amarillo in the secondary, 30 days of cold conditioning ala DUvel, which probably killed all the yeast so I bottled with a fresh lot of US56.


----------



## kook (22/3/07)

I'm going to revisit this in the next few weeks, attempting again to make a Houblon style beer.

Still to confirm the AA% of the Columbus i'll be getting, so may end up changing the hopping very slightly.


```
Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 27.00 L	  

Boil Size: 33.68 L

Estimated OG: 1.092 SG

Estimated Color: 5.3 SRM

Estimated IBU: 61.2 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.0 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount	   Item									   Type		% or IBU	 

4.20 kg	  Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.Grain	   45.4 %	   

4.20 kg	  Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM)			  Grain	   45.4 %	   

30.00 gm	 Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%]  (75 min)	 Hops		30.2 IBU	 

35.00 gm	 Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%]  (30 min)	 Hops		25.9 IBU	 

60.00 gm	 Saaz 05 [3.40%]  (10 min)				  Hops		5.1 IBU	  

60.00 gm	 Amarillo 06 [8.90%]  (0 min)			   Hops		 -		   

140.00 gm	Amarillo 06 [8.90%]  (Dry Hop 7 days)	  Hops		 -		   

0.60 kg	  Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM)		   Sugar	   6.5 %		

0.25 kg	  Candi Sugar, Clear (0.5 SRM)			   Sugar	   2.7 %		

1 Pkgs	   Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [StartYeast-Wheat			  





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 8.40 kg

----------------------------

Name			   Description						 Step Temp	 Step Time	 

Mash In			Add 21.91 L of water at 75.8 C	  65.6 C		75 min
```

Any opinions on the recipe? Should I maybe drop the pils/pale a little, say down to 3.85kg each, reducing the OG to around 1.085? Ditch the sugar entirely?..

I plan to use a decent 3522 starter and ferment higher this time, start at around 22 and let it work its way up to 26.


----------



## Pumpy (22/3/07)

Yep now after two litres of my Belgian Saison I reckon i would be game to make a Chuff Hoblin Dublin Triplin IPA Clone,

Sounds like an Irish Hobgobin Triple Jump .

That recipe Neomate seems pretty easy another fifteen bucks for a fancy Wyeast jeeeese my consumption has gone up trying to reduce the Saison which I personally like to drink .

What temperature do we ferment this yeast at , I did not like to look inside the Saison it was so warm I had the brush the yeast each morning it was so hairy .

Pumpy :blink:


----------



## neonmeate (22/3/07)

hey kook the OG of 1092 they give is wrong - it's more like an OG of 1072. otherwise you would end up with a very high FG to only get the 9.5%. so scale it down or go for a bigger batchsize.

pumpy this yeast is a good one for hot weather although won't do ridiculous temps like the dupont yeast. i wouldn't go over 28-29 with it - i did a tripel at that and it still has a bit too much pawpaw/nailpolishremover, although im hoping thatll age out. it also attenuates like buggery (that tripel went from 1072 to 1002!) so keep your OG down.


----------



## winkle (7/2/12)

Warning necro alert...
I've been loitering on some of the US sites for hints on producing something like this impressive Belgian Speciale.
This is my take on it,

Hogshead Dobbelen IPA Tripel 
Belgian Tripel 
Type: All Grain
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Boil Size: 26.31 l 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: Pot and Cooler ( 5 Gal/19 L) - All Grain 
End of Boil Volume 23.75 l Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 % 
Final Bottling Volume: 18.49 l Est Mash Efficiency 85.4 % 
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 76.9 % 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 3 15.4 % 
21.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 27.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 11.7 IBUs 
35.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Aroma Steep 5.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 
0.50 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 2 7.7 % 
20.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [124.21 ml] Yeast 8 - 
1.06 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 9 - 
0.25 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.081 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.4 % 
Bitterness: 38.9 IBUs Calories: 427.1 kcal/l 
Est Color: 12.6 EBC 

Which all looks pretty good to me - but I'm not really happy with Amerillo ATM and am thinking to go with Citra instead.


----------



## bradsbrew (7/2/12)

What about replacing Amarillo with chinook?


----------



## winkle (7/2/12)

Come to think on it, I'm got a pile of D-Saaz hanging around the fridge :unsure:


----------



## black_labb (7/2/12)

that recipe has only 40ish IBU. The real thing has 60


I haven't brewed a clone but I have brewed a triple/ipa (cracked my first bottle of the batch a couple days ago). After tasting it I thought it could have used more hops but I often find using a fair bit of oats in the brew can somehow mute the hops a bit, even if it did finish at 1007 with 65 ibu. I used gallaxy, hallertau and dry hopped with citra. 

I'd keep the fermentation fairly low as you've probably read. The yeast character shouldn't be too strong


----------



## Rowy (7/2/12)

winkle said:


> Come to think on it, I'm got a pile of D-Saaz hanging around the fridge :unsure:




Winkle why aren't you happy with Amarillo. I've never used it before and am about to buy some............would be keen to hear your opinion as I was tossing up between it, cascade and Simcoe.


----------



## winkle (7/2/12)

black_labb said:


> that recipe has only 40ish IBU. The real thing has 60
> 
> I'd keep the fermentation fairly low as you've probably read. The yeast character shouldn't be too strong



Yeah, I'd meant to fix that - 30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
now up to 50 IBUs where I'll keep it since it's not a clone I'm after but something in the same ballpark.

Rowy - I used to really like Amerillo Gold but haven't been impressed with the last batch I got, Citra is speaking to me ATM.


----------



## black_labb (8/2/12)

winkle said:


> Yeah, I'd meant to fix that - 30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min
> now up to 50 IBUs where I'll keep it since it's not a clone I'm after but something in the same ballpark.
> 
> Rowy - I used to really like Amerillo Gold but haven't been impressed with the last batch I got, Citra is speaking to me ATM.



Sounds good, but I would say that even with the lack of spec malts the amount of base malts means you need a fair bit of bitterness to make it bitter in the balance. 50ibu won't have the same bitterness in this beer as in a lower alcohol beer. That's not to say that it wouldn't turn out well like this


----------



## winkle (8/2/12)

black_labb said:


> Sounds good, but I would say that even with the lack of spec malts the amount of base malts means you need a fair bit of bitterness to make it bitter in the balance. 50ibu won't have the same bitterness in this beer as in a lower alcohol beer. That's not to say that it wouldn't turn out well like this



Yeah, I brewed a Belgian Imperial Stout that was bittered to 65 IBU, and after 6 weeks it was unbalanced toward bitterness, but after 10 weeks was nicely in balance.
I'll think about it, maybe take it up to 55 IBU at least.


----------

